# Anyone know who has the best price on a CZ52 in 7.62?



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive done a net search and found this site, but the sale is pending.
http://guncanyon.com/viewlisting.php?view=1784
and here,
http://www.floridagunworks.com/Merc...&Product_Code=204&Category_Code=_SALEFIREARMS
I know these pistols have gone up quite over a couple of years ago, but since funds are limited, and if the price keeps going up then I would just as soon buy another S&W.......thanks.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Don't know exactly who has the best prices, but you should be able to score one with a spare mag, cleaning rod, and holster for $200 or $250. Got mine at a gunshow for $220.


----------

